# Mass Maker vs Serious Mass



## Y2Yzir13 (Feb 24, 2005)

I can't decide which of these two to get. The main difference I noticed is a serving of Mass Maker only has 350 calories with 8 oz skim milk where as Serious Mass has 1250 calories per serving. Serious Mass has a few more grams of fat and 30 more grams of protein. It also has 40 grams of sugars compared to the 2 grams in Mass Maker. I need to bulk so I would think the more calories the better, but today my teacher who is a strength and conditioning coach told me how great Mass Maker has been for him. He also told me how all the simple sugars are not good for me. Which of these two do you think will benfit me the most? Thanks


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 24, 2005)

most comemrcial mass gainers are just that sugar!! Not the best alternative if u ask me..there are recipes out there for homemade weight gainers, much better for you!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 24, 2005)

You don't want simple sugars, unless it's right before your workout, even then I think it's supposed to be fructose and not sucrose.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 24, 2005)

Protein + Maltodextrin = weight gainer.


----------



## Sacto95827 (Feb 24, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Protein + Maltodextrin = weight gainer.



How much should you mix of each with each serving?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 24, 2005)

Serious Mass has pretty low sugar. I used it and *loved* it. Tasted damn, damn good.


----------

